# Lemon lavender swirl



## Obsidian (Dec 29, 2013)

This batch had multiple experiments going on. Its my first simple vegan recipe with 25% palm, a new ingredient for me.

I used my new powder colors, you can see I didn't get the lavender ultramarine mixed in all the way but I'm happy with the colors. IRL the yellow isn't as bright and the lavender isn't as grey.
I played with a mica swirl on top, maybe used too much of the wrong color. Its pretty but a bit too orange.

Finally got the swirl I've been going for, something simple, wispy and random. I simply poured my thin batter from up high. Scented with lemongrass EO and lavender FO, smells really good but needs a bit less lemon next time.







the little bumps from the wire cutter almost look like lemon peel










wish I would have made a bigger batch


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 29, 2013)

I adore lemon and lavender and your swirl is very pretty. Yep would not use the mica again with this combination, but the mica swirl is very pretty. If you make dragon's blood soap that mica swirl would look great


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 29, 2013)

Sweet swirls!  In addition to their hues and placement, I also like the ratio of the colors (more of one than the other).  Nice job! 

I'll be interested to hear how you like the palm swapped for animal fats.  I've gone the opposite direction.  I like palm but, locally, I can't get it cheap nor sustainable.  Based partly on your glowing reviews of lard, I've switched to that, and so far I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks. I generally do a even amount of each color and never really like, this is much better to me. I too prefer lard but if I do decide to ever sell, I'd like to also offer a vegan option.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Dec 30, 2013)

I love the colour combo. And also the fragrance combination. Your purple swirls turned out to be real purple. I only ever get grey. roblem:


----------



## karenbeth (Dec 30, 2013)

My daughter is vegan and I make a couple of vegan soaps. She quite specifically asked me not to use palm oil, so I don't use it at all. So what I'm trying to say in a very round about way is that vegans are often very aware of any products that are produced to the detriment of animals. Palm oil plantations destroy the habitat of orang-utans. I don't wish to start the whole palm oil debate but if you are making your vegan soap for people you know find out there stance on palm.
Sorry to sound so preachy as I've loved your soaps and experimentation. I think we both joined this forum around the same time. Love the look of this soap by the way.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm not going to cater to people who are that picky. They get lard or palm, if they have issues with either they can go somewhere else.

Maybe I should call my soap all vegetable instead of vegan. Its more for people who find the idea of lard icky, not so much for those who are strict vegans.


----------



## Ancel (Dec 30, 2013)

Karenbeth, not all palm comes from Indonesia. 
Obsidian, glad you got a swirl you liked, it looks great! Though I agree with the mica on top,


----------



## MirandaH (Dec 30, 2013)

I had been having issues finding palm oil here.  Even went so far as to check when I was out of the state at their grocery stores.  Finally yesterday I found it at a local grocery store, so now I have regular white and red palm oil and from what I can tell, as long as I am not getting Crisco (which is not pure palm and is hydrogenated at least to some degree, which is not what I wanted), I can't find any palm oil that is not marked from one side of the bottle/jar/tub as being certified sustainable, orangutan safe, cruelty free, etc...  I don't even know where I would look if I wanted Palm oil that was harmful at this point.  It was hard enough trying to find anything that was not red palm oil.  

Obsidian - Love those colors!!  That soap looks beautiful.  I can't wait to start experimenting with colors.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 30, 2013)

Palm in nearly impossible to find here too. A few stores carry the spectrum brand shortening but its so expensive its not worth it. I've checked with one restaurant supply store and they didn't have any either.
If it gets to the point I need more for a vegetable base bar, I suppose I'll have to order it online like I do my palm kernel flakes.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 30, 2013)

karenbeth said:


> My daughter is vegan and I make a couple of vegan soaps. She quite specifically asked me not to use palm oil, so I don't use it at all. So what I'm trying to say in a very round about way is that vegans are often very aware of any products that are produced to the detriment of animals. Palm oil plantations destroy the habitat of orang-utans. I don't wish to start the whole palm oil debate but if you are making your vegan soap for people you know find out there stance on palm.
> Sorry to sound so preachy as I've loved your soaps and experimentation. I think we both joined this forum around the same time. Love the look of this soap by the way.


 
Not going to start the debate again, but there are many issues with the use of palm. Many would starve and so would their families without the production of palm. I simply do not agree with putting animals above humans and I still use palm and lard. I had a similiar discussion with a doctor that came to my booth and I gave him my opinion of using palm. He did not buy a soap, but came back 30 minutes later and bought 3 bars all with palm. Told me he thought about it and agreed. I feel everytime I buy palm (which I buy certified sustainable, don't know if it honestly is) I feel someone had dinner on their table...


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 30, 2013)

Your soaps turned out lovely.  Love the colors.   I'm with Cmzaha regarding palm.  I use it and lard, if they don't like it they don't have to buy it.   I've not yet had anyone in three years even question it.  I too sleep better at night knowing that a family has food and a roof over their head that is more important     I buy certified sustainable but I suppose anyone could put it on their label.


----------



## TVivian (Dec 30, 2013)

Those are gorgeous! I'll bet they smell amazing!


----------



## karenbeth (Dec 30, 2013)

The debate could go on forever. I'm just saying if you want to do something for a certain part of the community do some research about their opinions.


----------



## kikajess (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous. I love how vibrant this batch is.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 30, 2013)

I wasn't going to make it just for a certain part of the community. Its for anyone who wanted a animal fat free soap for what ever reason. I'm not going out of my way to make soap for any group of people, especially one that makes no sense to me.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 30, 2013)

Loving the mica swirl on top! Where do you get your mica?


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks I love the mica too, just wish it was a different color. I get my micas from WSP in the sample packs.


----------



## lisamaliga (Jan 1, 2014)

Great combo -- both colors and scents!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 1, 2014)

My lavender and lemon soaps always sell -out quickly.


----------

